# Dawn Georgette Myers v. Central Florida Investments/David Siegel, et al



## JLB (Apr 26, 2008)

http://vlex.com/vid/28153832

http://www.websupp.com/data/MDFL/6:04-cv-01542-114-MDFL.pdf

http://www.upi.com/NewsTrack/Business/2008/02/21/former_spa_employee_awarded_54_million/1766/

Surprisingly, it appears that all stories since the verdict, including an appeal in which Mr. S blamed the verdict on the jury, have disappeared from google searches!!!!

Insignificant stuff, like a TUG thread:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68100

is on google, but nothing more about the case.  And some google hits reporting the verdict, like that of the Orlando Sentinel, have disappeared.

Hmmmmm!?


----------



## london (Apr 29, 2008)

*Court Verdicts*

This type news does not have a long shelf life, so to speak.

Even timeshares owners have much more important stuff to think about.

The case was good for tabloid type media.


----------



## JLB (Apr 30, 2008)

I found the first link interesting.  It is from an Appeals Court, as I recall, and it shows how really tough they were on the victim, how she really had to have the goods on Mr. S in order to even proceed.  The Appeals Courts seems to have disallowed stuff that you think they would have allowed, when everything was considered as a whole.

The appeal came after a court threw the case out.

As tough as they were in almost not allowing her a day in court, it is not a surprise the verdict was in her favor.

But, I sense that the courts wanted to make sure that it was not frivilous or a vendetta on the victim's part.

Other parts of the original case that was thrown out are still on appeal (I believe to the US Supreme), so there may be more days in court.

Those who have made cracks about a _scorned woman_, a _goldbricker_, etc., obviously have done no homework to see the uphill battle she has fought, what it takes in our legal system to fight the rich and powerful and connected, what an advantage they have.

And, yeah, I'm sure it's back to Slime and Sleaze as usual.


----------

